# frolig ist gut oder



## torti76de (6. Mai 2002)

hallo ich bin neu hier und angel seit 93 und bin seit 2000 ein reiner karpfen spezi und angel nur mit frolig und habe nur schöne fische gefangen probiert es auch mal aus    petri heil


----------



## ollidi (6. Mai 2002)

Hi torti76de,

erstmal Welcome on Board.  :m 

Das habe ich von unseren Karpfenspezies auch schon gehört. Sollte also wirklich mal einen Versuch wert sein.


----------



## Maddin (6. Mai 2002)

Moin!
Frolic ist gut! Aus meinen Karpfenzeiten kann ich mich noch an die &quot;Rufus&quot; von ALDI erinnern. Waren/sind dreieckig und auch mit Loch.....fängig und billig. Ein paar im Backofen oder auf der Heizung getrocknet fürs Haar damit sie nicht so schnell aufweichen. Keine ahnung ob es die noch gibt....


----------



## Bergi (6. Mai 2002)

hi!
Frolic ist ne super sache! damit hab ich an einem tag mal 5
spiegler gefangen!3 tage angefüttert!!!ab und zu brassen als beifang,aber hauptsächlich Karpfen!Aber leider fängt man viele kleine carps!

Bergi


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2002)

ich angel uahc gerne mit frolic. Damit die nicht so schnell aufweichen laß ich sie für 1 Minute im Mikrowellenofen auf höchster Stufe laufen, dann werden sie knochenhart. Dann aus eingeweichtem Frolic nen weichen Teig machen und den noch um das harte Frolic kneten: Funzt klasse.


----------



## Schulti (7. Mai 2002)

Frolic, bzw Hufu (Aldi), war bei uns DER KArpfenköder schlechthin.......
Bis BSE kam und es verboten wurde.

@ Maddin
Als BSE kam verschwanden Die Hufu&acute;s bzw Rufus von Aldi urplötzlich!!!! ;+


----------



## posengucker (7. Mai 2002)

Hallo Leute!

Ich fische regelmäßig mit Frolic und es ist einer meiner Top Köder im Sommer. Konnte schon einige schöne Karpfen damit überlisten.

Grüsse
Posengucker


----------



## Marco Klann (7. Mai 2002)

Bin da eher geteilter Meinung was Frolic angeht:

Frolic  ist schon ein sehr guter Köder für Kurzsession. Die Beifänge sind um einiges geringer als zum Beispiel mit Hartmais und co. Fischt man aber länger mit Frolic länger auf einer Stelle damit verliert Frolic ganz schön schnell von seiner Fängigkeit! Würde deshalb nicht mit Frolic auf Stellen befischen, die man Regelmäßig befischen möchte!
Benutze Frolic nur noch gelegentlich als Zugabe beim Füttern! Somit hat man neben den harten und schwerlöslichen Boilies noch Futter, was sich schnell im Wasser auflöst und somit man eine konstante und lang Lockwirkung hat! Erst Frolic und dann die Boilies!

Marco


----------



## Dude (13. Mai 2002)

Hi,

hab` mal noch eine Frage zur Anköderung von Frolic: Eher ein oder zwei Stücke? Und wie befestigt ihr sie am Haar, quer oder längs gebohrt oder durch das Loch mit einer Schlaufe? 

Gruss
Dude


----------



## Bergi (13. Mai 2002)

Hi Dude!
Ich befestige die Frolics ganz einfach in einer Schlaufe.Das geht recht gut!
Ich fische meist mit einem Frolic Ring,aber wenn ich zu viele kleien Karpfen oder viele Brassen fange benutze ich 2.

Bergi


----------



## Spiegler (13. Mai 2002)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe mich 1999 auf Karpfen spezialisiert und kann Rufos etc. nur weiter empfehlen. Ich habe auch schon ordentliche Carps damit gezogen. Ausser in unserem Hausgewässer, da kann man die Rufos total vergessen. Zumindest im Sommer, da gehen die Krebs voll drauf ab.


----------



## Schulti (14. Mai 2002)

Willkommen on Board, Spiegler!! :q


----------



## hecht24 (14. Mai 2002)

Willkommen on Board auch von mir
 :q  :q


----------



## posengucker (22. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

Hab gestern den ganzen Nachmittag mit Boillies gefischt und hatte nicht mal einen Zupfer. Gegen Abend ein Frolic dran
und 5 minuten später ein Schuppenkarpfen mit 3 Kilo.

Mit gleichen Frolic eine 1/4 Stunde später ein schöner Schuppenkarpfen mit 15,5 Kilo und 87 cm.

Mir ist schon klar, dass gegen Abend die Chancen besser stehen, aber irgendwie mag ich die Frolic.

Grüsse
Posengucker


----------



## lindenerspezial (11. April 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hey Leute! Hab gehört, dass man Frolic uahc als Hundefutter nehmen kann. Da gehen die voll drauf ab! Wuff!


----------



## Carphunter Heek (11. April 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ja Frolig ist sehr gut, und billig im gegensatz zu Boilies. Dafür ist der Geruch aber nicht so intensiv wie bei Boilies.


----------



## carphunter_13 (11. April 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

ich finde frolig sehr gut und preisgünstig
man kann damit gut füttern nur die brassen sind ein kleines problem

ich kann sie aber nur weiterempfehlen 
PETRI HEIL


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. April 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Welcome! Ein Großteil der Angler hat dir ja schon bestätigt, dass du wenig falsch auf Karpfen machst, wenn du mit frolic probierst. Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!)))
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Knispel (13. April 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ich habe mit Frolic noch nicht gefischt weil ich mich frage, ob eventuelle Schäden in Punkto Verdauung auftreten können, wenn man Karpfen mit Hundefutter anfüttert, das ist bei mir die große Frage die mir wirklich im Magen liegt.
Ich habe letztes Jahr sehr gute Erfolge mit gekochten Hanfkörnern erziehlen können. Als Patikel anfüttern, ein Stück Damenstrumpf nehmen, viereckig schneiden, eine Portion Hanf darein geben, zudrehen und binden und wie ein Boillie ans Haar fädeln, ruhig einmal ausprobieren.


----------



## Veit (13. April 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ich habe angle jetzt seit Februar mit Frolic. Gleich der erste Versuch an einem See hat mir 5 kleiner Karpfen gebracht und das wiegesagt im Februar. Jetzt habe ich auch eine schöne Stelle an der Saale, wo ich täglich mit Frolic füttere. 2 Karpfen von 67 und 72 cm konnte ich dort schon erwischen und hab leider noch drei weitere große abgerissen, weil ich wohl zu fein gefischt hatte. Muss dazu sagen, dass ich im Fluss zuvor nie auf Karpfen geangelt habe und daher die große Kampfkraft dieser Fische nicht gewohnt und entsprechend darauf nicht eingestellt war. Jetzt verwende ich aber stärkere Vorfächer. 
Finde auch dass Frolic ein hervorragender Köder ist.


----------



## Angler97464 (13. April 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Meint ihr das Hundefutter Frolik???


----------



## Pilkman (13. April 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Genau das. Oder halt die Billigvariante aus dem ALDI. Nennt sich dann aber "Rufus"... - andere solltest Du vorher testen, weil viele Varianten schwimmen. Frolic und Rufus tun dies "serienmäßig" nicht...


----------



## Killerwels (13. April 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ja, FROLIC ist Hundetrockenfutter.


----------



## eggert (13. April 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hi Leute! #h 
Ich nehme Rufus zum Füttern und angle auf diesem Teppich dann meist mit Fischboilies.
Funktioniert super im Frühjahr!!! #:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Also ich bin von Frolic voll und ganz überzeugt.


Gruß Karpfenchamp


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hi erstma Welcome in Board (bin auch neu  ) 
Joah ich glaub bei Aldi da gibs die Frolic'S wieder ... 
Das gute an denen is , dass da ca. 1.5kg bei Aldi nur 1,60@ oder so kosten und sie sind sogar recht fängig 
Ich selber habe mit 4 tage vorher anfütern schon letztes Jahr 2 Kaprfen mit Frolic rausgezogen 
Petri ... ... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## guetselman (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hi Boardies, probiere es seit ca. 2 Monaten auch mit Frolic hatte aber noch keinen Erfolg.#u 

Jetzt hat mir beim letzten Angeln ein Angelkollege den Tip gegebne, darauf zu achten Frolic mit Rindfleisch und nicht mir Geflügel zu nehmen.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen? Rindfleisch, Geflügel oder egal???

Petri @ all von Guetselman


----------



## Spundbohle (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Moin Moin Boardies  #w 
Frolic habe Ich schon länger als Top Köder eingeortnet  #6 Aber Erfolg nur mit Rindfleisch erziehlt #: 
PETRI und DICKE FISCHE  #:  #w  #6


----------



## fischer88 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

hi jo rufus von aldi das kilo kostet 1 € man kann schon sagen bollies für leute die nicht soo vile geld haben weil kilo für ein € ist doch nicht schlecht..aber sie haben den nachteil finde ich sie weichen schneller auf und wenn man damit füer hat man viele klien fische am platz habe mit rufus karpfen bis 13 pfund gefangen aber nich nichts kapitalleres..aber mann muss mit rufus öffters kontrolieern,,und man kann auch mal riesen brassen mit rufus fangen ..macht auch spas...gruss simon


----------



## KaulBarschKing (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

HI@all,

Für mich als Gelegenheits-Karpfenangler is Rufus etc. super ! Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis is Top, und die Haltbarkeit im Wasser auch. Nach 11 Stunden im See war dat Teil immernoch einigermaßen Hart. Pessimisten können Frolic ja vorher hart kochen.

mfg. Nico


----------



## Veit (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

@ KaulBarschKing: Das glaube ich dir beim besten Willen nicht, dass dieses Rufus bei dir nach 11 Stunden immernoch einigermaßen hart war. 

Ich habe das Zeug letztens auch mal ausprobiert. Hab darauf zwar einen 71er Karpfen und noch einige Döbel und Brassen gefangen, war aber gar nicht begeistert davon. Obwohl ich das Rufus mehrere Tage an der frischen Luft getrocknet habe, hat es sich nach nicht mal 2 Stunden vollständig aufgelöst. Zwar habe ich damit im Fluss geangelt, aber die Strömung ist an der Stelle nicht sooo stark, also kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen dass die Unterschiede in Sachen Haltbarkeit zwischen Fluss und See so extrem gravierend sind.

Naja, ich angle und füttere jetzt wieder mir richtigem Frolic. War damit vorhin angeln. In gut vier Stunden 4 Karpfen von 66, 72, 74 und 80 cm und einen guten Döbel. Einfach nur geil!


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Moin, 
bietet Ihr die mit normalen Boilie - Vorfächern unter einer Pose an oder auch am Grundblei!?!


----------



## MichaHH (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> bietet Ihr die mit normalen Boilie - Vorfächern unter einer Pose an oder auch am Grundblei!?!


Moin Findling:

Mit Pose ist nicht wirklich gut......( Selbsthakmontage) d.h. wenn der Karpfen den Köder einsaugt ( somit auch den Haken) und losschwimmt Hakt er sich selber.....deshalb ist ein Festblei am besten!

Ja wird genau wie an Boilie an die Haarmontage befestigt!


Mit Pose hab ich das auch schon gemacht....da wird man aber blöd im Kopf...wenn man ständig die Pose genau beobachten muß und dann gleich anschlägt....#q .funzt zwar auch, aber dann darf man sich nichtmal ne Kippe anzünden


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				MichaHH schrieb:
			
		

> funzt zwar auch, aber dann darf man sich nichtmal ne Kippe anzünden



Dat is net gut!!!
Dann lieber mit Grundblei. Aber die (Frolic) sinken doch, oder? Also Auswerfen Montage strecken und abwarten! Richtig? Bei mir um die Ecke gibt es einen Teich in dem seit Jahren keiner mehr auf Karpfen geangelt hat (privat). Dort sieht man bei Sonnenschein wahre Monsterkarpfen umher dümpeln. Es sind nicht viele aber wirklich große. Leider sind die verdammt heikel. Habe jedenfalls schon alles mögliche probiert (Brot, Mais, Wurm, sogar einmal mit Boilie). Bisher allerdings immer mit Pose, da der Grund sehr schlammig und teilweise mit Kraut bedeckt ist.


----------



## KaulBarschKing (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

@ Veit

Kann natürlich sein, daß ich beim Karpfenangler-Treffen die Granit-Variante von Rufus gefischt hab, jedenfalls war dat Teil am nächsten morgen noch dran, und sah auch nich sooo weich aus. Gut, man konnte es mit 2 Fingern zerdrücken, aber den Karpfen hat das nich gestört.

mfg. Nico


----------



## MichaHH (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Rufus selber schwimmt nicht.....( das vom Aldi)!

Lass es einen Tag in der Sonne liegen, damit die schön Knochentrocken werden.....sonst weichen die zu schnell auf!


----------



## rob (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

bei frolic ist am besten wenn du eine grosse schlaufe ans haar bindest.da ziehst du durch und schlagst um.kenn leute die fangen mit frolic auf pose gut karpfen...wenn ich auf pose fisch nehm ich lieber teig,mais und so.
ich fisch es auf grund meisstens mit festblei(inliner oder safty bolt clip).
wenn du es in einen pulverdip tauchst (ich verwende sperm amino dip..top s.)hält es mehr als 6 stunden.allein die dipschicht braucht in der strömung an die 4 stunden bis sie weg ist.frolic bindet diese super!erst danach beginnt sich das frolic langsam zu lösen.
lg rob#h
lg rob#h


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Danke werde ich probieren; berichte dann hier.
Aber von wegen Schlamm und so, ist wurscht meint Ihr?


----------



## MichaHH (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Danke werde ich probieren; berichte dann hier.
> Aber von wegen Schlamm und so, ist wurscht meint Ihr?


Wurscht nicht....aber Du kannst natürlich den Rufus auftreiben lassen...einfach paar PopUps mit dranhängen! Probiers am besten erst zu Hause aus ( Badewanne o Waschbecken)

Und wichtig.......fütter vorher bisschen an.....damit die sich ans Futter gewöhnen


----------



## rob (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

nimm ein ganz flaches blei.ich hab so kreisrunde flache strömungsbleie.wenn das aufschlägt wackelt es richtung boden und versinkt nicht viel im schlamm.du musst mit deiner vorfachlänge spielen.nicht zu kurz sonst versinkt der köder mit.versuch so um die 25 cm.achtung antitangelschlauch muss länger als das vorfach sein.


----------



## MichaHH (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Oder so......



> robnimm ein ganz flaches blei.ich hab so kreisrunde flache strömungsbleie.wenn das aufschlägt wackelt es richtung boden und versinkt nicht viel im schlamm.du musst mit deiner vorfachlänge spielen.nicht zu kurz sonst versinkt der köder mit.versuch so um die 25 cm.achtung antitangelschlauch muss länger als das vorfach sein.


 
@Rob: Von den Antitackle-Dingern hab ich keine Ahnung.....noch nie eins benutzt


----------



## rob (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

das ist nur ein dünner silikonschlauch vor dem wirbel auf der hauptschnur damit sich das vorfach beim auswurf nicht verwickelt.muss länger als das vorfach sein und schon kannst du polzen.am vorfach zieh ich noch einen etwas dickeren schlauch so um die 2-3 cm länge von unten auf den wirbel...als knotenschutz,beim absinken wird der köder vom blei etwas weggelenkt und beim auswurf hast du eine bessere katapultwirkung.#h


----------



## MichaHH (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Danke Rob:

 Mir war klar....was das Ding bewirken soll....nur halt mit der Länge nicht!


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Also ich hab mir grad erstma 4kg Rufus-Boilies (Frolic is das gleich wie RUFUS  ) gerollt ....
 Und meine Hände stinken total nach diesem sch**** Rufus  naja so schlecht is es nich aber wenn man es in Boilies anbietet und dann am besten noch nePaggung vanille Pulver rein haut dann geht das mehr ab (meiner erfahrung nach )


----------



## Freezer (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				H4cKt0r@Karpfen schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mir grad erstma 4kg Rufus-Boilies (Frolic is das gleich wie RUFUS  ) gerollt ....
> Und meine Hände stinken total nach diesem sch**** Rufus  naja so schlecht is es nich aber wenn man es in Boilies anbietet und dann am besten noch nePaggung vanille Pulver rein haut dann geht das mehr ab (meiner erfahrung nach )


 Also Hackt0r nun übertreib mal nicht!!
 DAs waren 3 kg Die wir gerollt haben!
 Also meine Hände stinken nicht nach dem Rufus sondern nach dem Vanille zeugs  !!!!


 Cu


----------



## Essener (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hy,ihr Carpspezies !
Aus Frolic rolle ich Boilies. Die lassen sich besser anfüttern (mit dem Wurfrohr )und sind ganz einfach herzustellen.Frolik mahlen. Von der gemahlenen Menge 1/4rtel Grieß dazu, 6-7 Eier für ca. 1KG Mix.Kneten, rollen, kochen, fertig.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

und wie lange muss ich das gebräu kochen lassen?#t


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Jo essener Den Boilie mix mach ich auch imma


----------



## Oper8or (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

@ MaHaTawaNa - am Besten kochst man die Boilis so lange, bis die ersten beginnen aufzutreiben - dann alle rausgeben und auf ein Handtuch legen zum trocknen

Oper8or


----------



## rob (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

wolfgang freude wieder einmal von dir zu lesen:m
alles klar bei euch?!wie schauts aus mit aw irgendwann...lust?
kommt ihr zum treffen?
hoff wir sehen uns bald wieder.
lg rob#h


----------



## Oper8or (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

also ich komm schon zum treffen, wenn ich irgendwo mitfahren darf - der fischerwahn ist in Rom soviel ich weis


----------



## rob (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

na irgendwie werden wir das schon organisieren!wann kommt der julian wieder zurück...is das beruflich?#h


----------



## Oper8or (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

nein eher urlaublich glaub ich - wann er zurückkommt weiss ich ned - hab nur den auftrag uns angemessen zu vertreten


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

vielen dank oper8or !

hatte schon gestern fest daran gekocht sind echt super geworden....
habe nur die frage gestellt wie lange kochen, weil ich nicht wusste
ob sie auftreiben wenn sie fertig sind,war auch das erste mal....:m ?!
werde heute gleich damit angreifen#a
mfg. Gregor


----------



## Oper8or (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

komischerweise/logischerweise sind meine Frolic boilies jetz nach 3 Wochen natürlich steinhart geworden - macht das was ? Sind sie trotzdem noch fängig


----------



## Essener (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hallöchen
Die boilies läßt du solange kochen bis sie oben schwimmen.
ca.3 min.Dann läßt du sie trocknen.Wenn du sie härter haben willst (wegen Krabben...)
läßt du sie 2Tage trocknen. Danach kannst du sofort damit fischen oder du frierst sie ein.
Die bleiben ewig am Haar.


----------



## ulschi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Frolic soll auch auf Barben funzen. Werde es nächstes Jahr ausprobieren.


----------



## Carp77 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> Frolic soll auch auf Barben funzen. Werde es nächstes Jahr ausprobieren.


                                                          Auf jeden Fall,habe am Neckar immer schöne Barben als Beifang wenn ich mit Frolic auf Karpfen Fische.Zum Anfüttern benutze ich dann neben Frolic immer gekochten Weizen mit Vanilie Aroma und war bis jetzt immer zufrieden damit.Gruss Carp77


----------



## Seebaer (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hallo

beim Angeln mit Frolic gehe ich zuvor her, nehme Hartmais, fülle damit eine alte Thermoskanne halbvoll, ein paar gemahlene Frolic mit rein. Mit kochenden Wasse auffüllen und 24 Stunden ziehen lassen. Zum Anfüttern verwende ich dann den Mais mit Frolic-Geschmack zusätzlich zu normalen Frolic.
Hat eine bessere Anfangslockwirkung und ist wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## Grundangler85 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> beim Angeln mit Frolic gehe ich zuvor her, nehme Hartmais, fülle damit eine alte Thermoskanne halbvoll, ein paar gemahlene Frolic mit rein. Mit kochenden Wasse auffüllen und 24 Stunden ziehen lassen. Zum Anfüttern verwende ich dann den Mais mit Frolic-Geschmack zusätzlich zu normalen Frolic.
> Hat eine bessere Anfangslockwirkung und ist wesentlich günstiger.


 
Hört sich super an Seebaer den Tipp werd ich mir mal fürs nächste Frühjahr merken wenn ich wieder auf Karpfen geh.|supergri 

Fütterst du dann auch beides an also Hartmais und Frolic ?


----------



## AK74 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

hallo 
 frolig mit käse überbacken supper für barben


----------



## Seebaer (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Grundangler85 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich super an Seebaer den Tipp werd ich mir mal fürs nächste Frühjahr merken wenn ich wieder auf Karpfen geh.|supergri
> 
> Fütterst du dann auch beides an also Hartmais und Frolic ?


 
Hallo Grundangler

ja - füttere mit beiden an. Sowohl den Mais als auch mit Frolic. Den ersten eins-zwei Tagen etwas mehr Mais (das kennen die Karpfen zur genüge) dann mehr mit Frolic, wobei ich aber dennoch manipulierten Mais   mit zufüttere.


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> Frolic soll auch auf Barben funzen. Werde es nächstes Jahr ausprobieren.


 Gude,

die lieben Brassen sind "leider" auch nicht abgeneigt, aber sie locken ja die Karpfen zum Futterplatz.

Ich lasse das Frolic immer Lufttrocknen, damit es sich im Wasser nicht so schnell zersetzt.

Übrigens ist Rufus von A... genau so gut, jedoch wesentlich billiger!

Petri heil #h
Zanderfänger


----------



## Gloin (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hallo allerseits!
ich frag mich nur, ob die frolics nicht an aroma verlieren, wenn mann die 2 tage trocknen lässt.


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

@ Gloin

Probier sie doch mal,  aber Boilies werden nach dem Kochen auch getrocknet. Ich meinte auch nur die Packung zu öffnen, dann trocknet das Frolic von alleine. #h


----------



## Gloin (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

die frolics überlass ich dann doch lieber meinem hund...
in welchem maß sollte man denn mit denen anfüttern?
ich meine, wei nahrhaft bzw. sättigend sind die?


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Gloin schrieb:
			
		

> die frolics überlass ich dann doch lieber meinem hund...
> in welchem maß sollte man denn mit denen anfüttern?
> ich meine, wei nahrhaft bzw. sättigend sind die?


 Es kommt auf das Gewässer und die Gewässergröße drauf an.  #a 

Wie nahrhaft sie sind, musst Du mal Deinen Hund fragen oder auf der Packung nachschauen.  Denke die Frage nach der Sättigung bedarf der Gewässergröße und der Angeldauer. Wenn in einem Kleingewässer jedermann "täglich" damit anfüttert; weil es sich herumgesprochen hat daß Frolic so fängig ist, sollte man evtl. sparsam füttern. |pfisch:

Grob geschätzt würde ich sagen; 0,5 bis 1 kg am Vortag und 0,5 bis 2 kg verteilt über den Angeltag. |rolleyes

Auf dem Futterplatz würde ich das Frolic dann an einer Popup Montage anbieten. :g


----------



## Klo (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Bergi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dude!
> Ich befestige die Frolics ganz einfach in einer Schlaufe.Das geht recht gut!
> Ich fische meist mit einem Frolic Ring,aber wenn ich zu viele kleien Karpfen oder viele Brassen fange benutze ich 2.
> 
> Bergi



Wie machst du denn 2 Frolic ans Haar??


----------



## Pike79 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



> Grob geschätzt würde ich sagen; 0,5 bis 1 kg am Vortag und 0,5 bis 2 kg verteilt über den Angeltag.


 
Das ist zuviel... zumindest was den Saisonstart Ende März Anfang April angeht.
Also auf jeden Fall, wenn du da 2kg reinschaufelst. 

Mfg, M.


----------



## alex4 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Klo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie machst du denn 2 Frolic ans Haar??


 
Na indem man ein entsprechend langes Haar bindet und dann wie normal die Frolics drauf macht?!
Gruß alex|wavey:


----------



## Gloin (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

warum gerade pop up-frolics?
da hab ich nochmal ne allgemeine frage zu pop up:
die standardmethode die in vielen büchern beschrieben wird ist ja die mit dem korkstückchen über dem köder.andererseits ist auch bekannt dass karpfen durchaus zwischen nichtfressbarem und freesbarem unterscheiden können sodass sie keinen kork fressen.wie passt das dann also zusammen und stört sich der carp nun an den stück kork oder nicht?


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Nach dem Lesen aller Postings sei nur nebenbei erwähnt:
Wenn hier noch einer Frolic falsch schreibt, z.B. Frolik oder gar Frolig, dann beisse ich in die Auslegeware!


----------



## Dart (2. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Sorry, ich habe mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen.
Meine Erfahrung, in einigen Gewaessern ist Hundefutter Top. An viele Gewaessern mit gutem Brassen und/oder Doebelbestand nicht wirklich zu empfehlen, es sei denn, man mag gern des oefteren vom Bedchair aufzuspringen und Beifang mit ueberdimensionierten Tackle reinzukurbeln.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## tanner (2. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

FROLIG |muahah: (jetzt möchte ich jemand in die Auslegware beißen sehen) kann ich auch empfehlen. Dabei füttere ich nur zur Session, vorher nicht, mir hat ein Boilie-Spezialist verärgert gesagt, dass Frolic zwar fängt, aber absolut untauglich ist als Nahrungsmittel für Carps, liegt irgendwie sehr schwer im Magen usw. weiß nicht was da dran ist. Ich muss sagen, das hörte sich sehr Wissenschaftlich an, was der mir alles erklärt hat. Zusammensetzung Boilies, Gluten, Säuren, Prozente, Gewässer,Temperatur- da dachte ich mir- du bleibst bei Frolic - mit Erfolg


----------



## tincup (3. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> bietet Ihr die mit normalen Boilie - Vorfächern unter einer Pose an oder auch am Grundblei!?!


Ich hab zwar noch nie mit Frolic geangelt, dafür relativ oft und erfolgreich mit Hartmais am Haar.

Ich würde mich eher als Gelegeheits-Karpfenangler bezeichnen vor allem während der Raubfisch Schonzeit und mache auch nur kurze Ansitze bis maximal 5 stunden.

Ich muss zugeben ich stehe auf Posenangeln und hab oft mit Hartmais am  Haar an der Posenmontage im Nahbereich gefischt.  Mag das viel zu sehr eine Pose tanzen und abtauchen zu sehen als, ein 100g Blei 10m von mir entfernt zu versenken und auf das gejaule vom bissanzeiger zu warten.

Was die Bisse angeht hatte ich nie ein Problem.  Die Karpfen haben zügig gebissen, wahrscheinlich weil sie den Haken gespürt haben beim  ein- und aussaugen, und dann flott schnur genommen. Einfach den Anhieb dann setzen und das funzt. #6

Hatte eigentlich nie Fehlbisse damit auch wenn jetzt wieder wütende Hinweise auf die Selbsthak-Montage kommen werden.
Versuchs ruhig mal so, ist nicht wirklich schlechter was die Erfolgsaussichten angeht.

Ach ja, der Köder sollte dabei natürlich auf Grund liegen und auch das letzte Blei sollte auf Grund liegen, sonst würde sich der Köder auf Grund vo Wellengang oder so zu viel bewegen.
Mit Haar im Mittelwasser fischen bringt glaube ich nicht wirklich viel 

basti


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen das das schmekt!
(Für Pilkmann ich meine auch die Fische ob denen das schmekt!)


----------



## Pilkman (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hi Makreli,

bitte sei so lieb und überlege vor dem Posten etwas und setze nicht jeden Gedanken, der Dir durch den Kopf schiesst, gleich ins Netz! #h

Bei dieser Frage, ob Frolic gut oder schlecht ist, geht es nämlich NICHT darum, ob das Hundefutter für Menschen angenehm schmeckt, sondern ob man es erfolgreich für das Karpfenangeln einsetzen kann.


----------



## Merlinrs (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				tanner schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei füttere ich nur zur Session, vorher nicht, mir hat ein Boilie-Spezialist verärgert gesagt, dass Frolic zwar fängt, aber absolut untauglich ist als Nahrungsmittel für Carps, liegt irgendwie sehr schwer im Magen usw. weiß nicht was da dran ist.



Da ist nichts dran da der karpfen nichtmal ein Magen hat :q


----------



## punkarpfen (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

So unverträglich ist Frolic nicht für den Karpfen. Frolic besteht zum Großteil aus Getreide und "tierischen Nebenerzeugnissen" (Schlachtabfall). Lecker ist das zwar nicht aber schädlich ist das auf keinen Fall für die Carps. Die normale Karpfennahrung besteht aus tierischem Eiweiß. Dennoch sind Kohlenhydrate als Energieträger durchaus willkommen. Da Frolic ja nur eine Nahrungsergänzung ist, ist es nicht schädlich! Im übrigen ist der Nährwertgehalt vieler Boilies (vor allem Fertigboilies) auch nicht gerade optimal und einige Sorten, die mit viel Gluten angerührt werden, liegen dem Karpfen schwer im Magen. 
Wie lange hält bei euch das Hundefutter am Haken? - Je nach Temperatur, Strömung usw.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Katzenfutter?


----------



## angler>hagen (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

wie binde ich den frolic ring an??  kann ich in diesen ring ein stückchen kork stecken so das er dann schwebt??

wann kann man es auf karpfen mit frolic probieren??

wennn s  flsse auf einander treffen( forllen gewässer auf ein fast stehennden fluss (langsam fließend)) dort ensteht so ei kleiner flachbereich kann man es dort probiren und vll mit erfolg raus kommen??


anfüttern????   muss man es 2-3 tage vorher machen ????


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Wie siht den so ne Montage aus?
So wie ne Bolie Montage?


----------



## punkarpfen (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ja wie ne Boiliemontage. Anfüttern ist nie verkehrt. Fängt das ganze Jahr.


----------



## angler>hagen (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

hää meine frage war ob es reicht wenn ich  nen tag vorher ans wasser komme und anfütter so 750gramm !!

weil mein see oder auch vereinsgewässer ist von mir ca. 10km weit entfernt!
da komme ich nur sletener hin als schüler!

hat den nimeand bilder wie man die frloicringe umschaluft???  mit was wie auch immmer   

wie lan solllte das ganze vorfachsein???
und wie lang das haar?


----------



## AK74 (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

hallo
bei angeln mit frolic lasse ich in nicht länger als 5stunden im Wasser.
Am Montag wollte ich mein pvaschnur testen (wie schnell sich auflöst)
An eine Seite Zahnstocher an die andere frolic und in ein glas Wasser aufgehängt
Nach 24 STUNDEN hängte es immer noch da (sch…eis pva von ebay)
Als ich nach 48 STUNDEN guckte wahr frolic unten, sehr weich hat aber
Seine form behalten.


----------



## Eaglex1 (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/dezember03_frolickarpfen.htm


----------



## punkarpfen (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

@Anglerhagen: ja klar, wenn die Stelle gut ist, klappt das! Probier es aus.


----------



## Merlinrs (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				angler>hagen schrieb:
			
		

> hää meine frage war ob es reicht wenn ich  nen tag vorher ans wasser komme und anfütter so 750gramm !!
> 
> weil mein see oder auch vereinsgewässer ist von mir ca. 10km weit entfernt!
> da komme ich nur sletener hin als schüler!
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du zu Hause mal lieber Rechtschreibung üben als Angeln zu gehen. Wie lang das Vorfach sein sollte hängt vom Gewässer ab, ob schlammig oder fester Boden. Bei festen Boden zwischen 20-25 cm bei schlammigen Boden je nach dem wie weit das Blei im Grund einsinkt. Bei der Haarlänge kommt es drauf an wie man das Frolicstück festmachen will. Wenn man es Bohrt dann ca. 5mm länger als der Durchmesser vom Frolic


----------



## angler>hagen (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

o k     d a n k e   i s t   s o   m e i n e    R e c h s c h r i e b u n g    
b e  s s  e r   ? ?


----------



## Zpoll (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Rechtschreibung schreibt man mit t


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ja!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bodenseepeter (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				angler>hagen schrieb:
			
		

> o k     d a n k e   i s t   s o   m e i n e    R e c h s c h r i e b u n g
> b e  s s  e r   ? ?


Rechtschreibung ist eine Form der Höflichkeit, die hier im Board anscheinend eh nicht zählt. 
Sei es drum. Ich persönlich schlaufe gar nichts ein. Ich knote das Frolic ans Ende des zukünftigen Vorfaches fest und drösel mir binnen Augenblicken mein No-Knot-Vorfach zurecht. Das geht schnell und ich kann den Abstand zwischen Haken und Köder je nach Spaß variieren.

Bestimmt habe ich mich auch verschrieben.:c


----------



## duck_68 (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtschreibung ist eine Form der Höflichkeit, die hier im Board anscheinend eh nicht zählt.
> 
> 
> Bestimmt habe ich mich auch verschrieben.:c



Da kann ich nur zustimmen - mir stellen sich bei manchen "Rechtschreibkünstlern" hier im Board auch regelmäßig die Nackenhaare auf|uhoh:   Wenn ich schon lese: Hacken statt Haken... 

Ich glaube ich bin jetzt besser ruhig... sonst|splat:  


Frolic  würde ich auch nur durchschlaufen#6 

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Merlinrs (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ich habe kein Problem wenn jemand mal ein Wort falsch schreibt oder Satzzeichen vergisst, geht mir ja auch so. Aber wenn jedes 2. Wort falsch ist wo man raten muss was es heißt dann finde ich es nicht in Ordnung. Wenn man weiß das man viele Fehler macht kann man es auch schnell in Word schreiben wo eine Textkorrektur drin ist damit Lernt man dann wenigstens noch ein bisschen Rechtschreibung  dann ausschneiden und hier einfügen.


----------



## Zpoll (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Mensch Leute, klar is es nich schoen aber zb kommen einige hier aus anderen Laendern, was ich schon gesehn habe war Luxemburg und Belgien, oder manche sind halt einfach nichso gut in Deutsch, lassts doch einfach, ihr muessts ja net lesen 

Nix fuer ungut


----------



## duck_68 (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Zpoll schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Leute, klar is es nich schoen aber zb kommen einige hier aus anderen Laendern, was ich schon gesehn habe war Luxemburg und Belgien, oder manche sind halt einfach nichso gut in Deutsch, lassts doch einfach, ihr muessts ja net lesen
> 
> Nix fuer ungut



Um solche Boardies geht es hier ja eigentlich auch nicht! Ich wäre froh, wenn ich mich nur halb so gut in deren Muttersprache ausdrücken könnte, wie sie hier in Deutsch posten. 



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe kein Problem wenn jemand mal ein Wort falsch schreibt oder Satzzeichen vergisst, geht mir ja auch so. Aber wenn jedes 2. Wort falsch ist wo man raten muss was es heißt dann finde ich es nicht in Ordnung. Wenn man weiß das man viele Fehler macht kann man es auch schnell in Word schreiben wo eine Textkorrektur drin ist damit Lernt man dann wenigstens noch ein bisschen Rechtschreibung dann ausschneiden und hier einfügen.



|good: |good:


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Um solche Boardies geht es hier ja eigentlich auch nicht! Ich wäre froh, wenn ich mich nur halb so gut in deren Muttersprache ausdrücken könnte, wie sie hier in Deutsch posten.


Waren wirklich "nur" diese Boardies gemeint!? Ist schon fast unglaublich, dass hier immer wie die Krähen nach allen Fehlern gesucht wird #d 

@Martin, wer macht bitte keine Fehler!? #h


----------



## MuhQ (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Weiß ja nich so ..trocknen...ah wad , Frolic ans Haar und n bisschen warten: 

Mein erster versuch und mein erstes Frolicopfer August/2006 






P.S: Man sollte sich weniger Sorgen machen um sprachliche Dinge, sondern eher darum, wie man helfen koennte es zu verbessern


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

@MuhQ

|welcome:


----------



## MuhQ (7. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Danke


----------



## hawkeye (7. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

"...und Mus der fiscal auch das auge darauf haben, das keine der anderen abruch tuhe, den hier mus ein jeder nach Seiner Faßon selich werden."
Originalzitat von Friedrich dem Großen

Alles klar Jungs?! :q


----------



## duck_68 (7. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Waren wirklich "nur" diese Boardies gemeint!? Ist schon fast unglaublich, dass hier immer wie die Krähen nach allen Fehlern gesucht wird #d
> 
> @Martin, wer macht bitte keine Fehler!? #h




Willst Du mit der bescheuerten Frage wieder eine "Rassismusdebatte" vom Zaun brechen#q #q 

Du weißt ganz genau wie es gemeit ist - also komm nicht wieder mit so einer Schaizze daher|uhoh:  Im übrigen tut es mir für jeden Tipp leid, den ich Dir gegeben habe... Du scheinst wirklich nur auf Postings von einigen Leuten zu warten um dann stänkern zu können...

Du bist wieder einer mehr auf der "Ignor-Liste"


Martin


----------



## upahde (7. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hallo,

mal eine Frage geht es hier um Folic (Vor- und Nachteile) oder um die Rechtschreibung mancher Boarder? 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

:q :q :q :q :q :q Um beides glaube ich!:q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## angler>hagen (7. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

*HALLLLLLO  *ist doch nun EGAL

SIEHE : 

Afugrnud enier Stidue an der elingshcen Cmabrdige Unvirestiät ist es eagl, in wlehcer Rienhnelfoge die Bcuhtsbaen in eniem Wrot sethen, das enizg wcihitge dbaei ist, dsas der estre und lzete Bcuhtsbae am rcihgiten Paltz snid. Der Rset knan ttolaer Bölsdinn sien, und man knan es torztedm onhe Porbelme lseen.Das ghet dseahlb, wiel das mneschilche Geihrn nciht jdeen Bchustbaen liset sodnern das Wrot als Gnaezs.

Wzou aslo ncoh Rehctshcrieberfromen ??


OKAY ZURÜCK ZU THEMA  *ANGELN *

wie knotet man den frolic dnen feste wnen man ihn ja nach 2std bestimmt wechselt?? oder wie geht das genau mit umschlaufen?


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Dursch das Loch im Frolic ne schlaufe Bilden und mit einem Schrumpfschlauch fixieren so vieleicht?


----------



## angler>hagen (7. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

hääso mahct es betsimmt  wneige°!°

      =

Hää so machen es bestimmt wenige!


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Wie den dan?


----------



## duck_68 (7. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Du bindest Dir eine Boiliemontage und an Stelle des einfachen Haars machst Du eine etwas größere Schlaufe. Diese Schlaufe steckst Du dann durch ein oder mehrere Frolics. Dann schlägst Du die Schlaufe um die Frolics zurück und ziehst sie fest - fertig...      Verstanden  ist bischen schwierig zu erklären 

Ich versuch mal ne Zeichnung zu finden oder zu machen...


Martin #h


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Jo mach das damit ich das endlich scheke !


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Willst Du mit der bescheuerten Frage wieder eine "Rassismusdebatte" vom Zaun brechen#q #q
> 
> Du weißt ganz genau wie es gemeit ist - also komm nicht wieder mit so einer Schaizze daher|uhoh: Im übrigen tut es mir für jeden Tipp leid, den ich Dir gegeben habe... Du scheinst wirklich nur auf Postings von einigen Leuten zu warten um dann stänkern zu können...
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin,

gratuliere Dir zu "Deiner" Liste - "einer mehr" klingt übrigens schon voller Verachtung und überschäumendem Selbstwertgefühl #d

Was bitte war Dir an diesem Post sooo unangebracht, dass Du so aufgebracht und obszön reagierst!?

Von welchem "Rassismuss" redest Du überhaupt und Dir müssen keine "Tipps" leid tun!!! 

Soll mir die Gratulation zu Deinem Geburtstag etwa auch leid tun und muss ich daher eine Liste erstellen???

Was *Mann* anfängt soll man auch zu Ende bringen; daher bitte Deinen Einwurf #h


----------



## Pilkman (7. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

@ Zanderfänger

Mitglied von Martin´s "Ignore"-Liste zu sein heißt, dass Martin Deinen Beitrag nicht mehr verfolgen bzw. lesen kann, insofern wird´s wohl nichts mehr mit einer Antwort auf Deine Fragen... 

*Wobei wir wieder beim Thema Frolic zum Karpfenangeln sind... :m*


----------



## duck_68 (7. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Jo mach das damit ich das endlich scheke !




So, ich hoffe dass Du damit jetzt was anfangen kannst... Am Besten Du nimmst Dir einfach mal ein Frolic (irgend ein anderer Ring tuts zum Üben auch ) und machst eine Schlaufe und versuchst etwas rum - dann klappts auch mit dem "Durchschlaufen"#6 

Viel Spass beim Üben#h 

Martin#h 

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img345.*ih.us/img345/4522/dscfrolic6lk.jpg[/URL]​


----------



## angler>hagen (8. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

ja wenn ich die große schlaufe zurück lege also wenn sie wieder aus dem frolic loch aus tritt wo mache ich sie dann feste??


----------



## duck_68 (8. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				angler>hagen schrieb:
			
		

> ja wenn ich die große schlaufe zurück lege also wenn sie wieder aus dem frolic loch aus tritt wo mache ich sie dann feste??



Du brauchst nirgends was "fest machen" zieh einfach das Frolic durch die Schlaufe zurück und fertig  


Einfach mal selbst PROBIEREN - ist ganz easy - ehrlich

Martin#h


----------



## Makreli (8. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hoffe dass Du damit jetzt was anfangen kannst... Am Besten Du nimmst Dir einfach mal ein Frolic (irgend ein anderer Ring tuts zum Üben auch ) und machst eine Schlaufe und versuchst etwas rum - dann klappts auch mit dem "Durchschlaufen"#6
> 
> Viel Spass beim Üben#h
> 
> ...


 
Das ist jar einfacher als ich gedacht habe!!!|supergri :m


----------



## duck_68 (8. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist jar einfacher als ich gedacht habe!!!|supergri :m



Sag ich doch#6 #6  meist hört sich alles viel schwieriger an als es in Wirklichkeit ist.

Einfach ein bisschen rumprobieren und dann klappt es meist auch beim zweiten, dritten Anlauf!!

Bin auch irgendwie froh, dass Du es kapiert hast, hätte nicht gewusst, wie ich es noch anders hätte erklären können|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 


Martin#h


----------



## angler>hagen (8. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

sorry aber da ich gerade nen schweren umfall hatte ^^ (ist wirklich so) bin bissle verwirrrt ich weiß nur nicht wie es na dem durchzihen weiter geht! dann hängt diese löse schlaufe dort im ring rum!! aber der frolic ring fällt doch sofort ab!



uch doch ich weiß nes doch wieder hehe!!


habe es nun gecheckt danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duck_68 (8. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				angler>hagen schrieb:
			
		

> uch doch ich weiß nes doch wieder hehe!!
> 
> 
> habe es nun gecheckt danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




...und noch ein Glücklicher mehr#6 #6 #6 


Martin#h


----------



## Makreli (8. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Erkär ihm das doch noch mal!


----------



## angler>hagen (8. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

warum jetzt kapier ich es !!!


----------



## Makreli (8. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Sry falscher Beitrag habe mich giert!! Nicht drauf achten ok?


----------



## Knispel (13. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Laut EU-Futtermittel-Richtlinien ( überarbeitet 2003 ) dürfen Mehle von Warmblütern nicht mehr an Tiere verfüttert werden,die der menschlichen Ernährung zugeführt werden.
Da Frolic aus Tiermehl hergestellt wird und die Fische verzehrt werden fällt es demzufolge darunter.
Also wird rein juristisch gegen die EU-Futtermittel-Richtlinie verstoßen.

Die Frolic - Fraktion sollte sich darüber einmal Gedanken machen.


----------



## esox_105 (13. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Laut EU-Futtermittel-Richtlinien dürfen Mehle von Warmblütern nicht mehr an Tiere verfüttert werden,die der menschlichen Ernährung zugeführt werden.
> Da Frolic aus Tiermehl hergestellt wird und die Fische verzehrt werden fällt es demzufolge darunter.
> Also wird rein juristisch gegen die EU-Futtermittel-Richtlinie verstoßen.
> 
> Die Frolic - Fraktion sollte sich darüber einmal Gedanken machen.


 

Ich denke mal, daß BSE dort wieder seine Schatten voraus wirft.


----------



## tanner (13. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Laut EU-Futtermittel-Richtlinien ( überarbeitet 2003 ) dürfen Mehle von Warmblütern nicht mehr an Tiere verfüttert werden,die der menschlichen Ernährung zugeführt werden.

das gilt doch sicherlich nur in Mastbetrieben oder Fischaufzuchten, aber nicht für den Dorfteich um die Ecke. vlt. gehts aber auch nur um nutztier


----------



## Knispel (13. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Unsd was ist wenn Fische entnommen werden, denn werden sie der Menschlichen Ernährung zugeführt. Ich glaube die Verordnung macht da keine Ausnahme....


----------



## duck_68 (13. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Laut EU-Futtermittel-Richtlinien ( überarbeitet 2003 ) dürfen Mehle von Warmblütern nicht mehr an Tiere verfüttert werden,die der menschlichen Ernährung zugeführt werden.
> Da Frolic aus Tiermehl hergestellt wird und die Fische verzehrt werden fällt es demzufolge darunter.
> Also wird rein juristisch gegen die EU-Futtermittel-Richtlinie verstoßen.
> 
> Die Frolic - Fraktion sollte sich darüber einmal Gedanken machen.



Hallo,

unter Umständen muss sich die "Boilie-Fraktion" ebenfalls Gedanken machen, da ich gehört habe, dass teilweise Blutmehle usw. für die "Murmeln" Verwendung finden.

PS. Im meinem Fischereiverein sind aus o. g. Gründen das Anfüttern und Fischen mit "Hunde- und Katzenfutter" nicht erlaubt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## angler>hagen (13. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

wo habt ihr das denn gefunden dieses ""GESETZ""  ???

würde mich mal interresieren aber bei mir ist eh catch & realese !


----------



## heinzrch (13. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Frolic war gestern - heutzutage gibts Heilbuttpellets, die sind ernährungsphysiologisch unbedenklich (für Fische....) und fangen genauso oder sogar besser. Kosten tun sie außerdem ungefähr das gleiche (1,76€/kg bei 44€/25kg Sack).
Frolic wurde übrigens bei uns im Verein verboten, weil irgendwelche Idioten meinten, immer gleich nen ganzen 5kg Pack zum Anfüttern nehmen zu müssen....


----------



## Knispel (13. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Denn pass mal auf, daß das gleiche nicht mit den Heilbuttpellets passiert. Bei uns hat man über ganze Gewässer Anfütterverbote ausgesprochen, da mit dem Prinzip gearbeitet wurde : Je mehr um so besser. Seit dem sieht man an diesen Seen kaum noch "Foxerprobte" Hartcore Karpfenangler. Die Karpfenangler die dort noch fischen ( und sogar gut fangen ), angeln eben da, wo der karpfen sowieso hinkommt um zufressen. Nur muss man denn einige Zeit einmal die Gewässer beobachten. Das haben wir diesen Futterwahnsinnigen auch immer gesagt, aber wir wurden nur von diesen "Jünglingen" mitleidig belächelt und wurden als gestrige abgetan....


----------



## Gloin (13. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

bin mir grad nicht sicher ob ich diese frage schonmal gestellt habe (wenn ja, dann _sorry)_
Ich hab trotz aller EU-Richtlinien vor mir in diesem Sommer Frolic Boilies zu "basteln". Nun ist mir allerdings schleierhaft wie ich Frolics zu Mehl verarbeiten kann. Für die Küchenmachine sind sie mir etwas zu ölig.

ps: Ich hoffe, dass wir uns endgültig wieder dem Thema "Frolic" zuwenden können und die Debatte über die Rechtschreibreform etc. Sabine Christiansen überlassen....


----------



## Grundangler85 (13. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hallo Gloin ganz einfach wenn se dir zu ölig sind lasse die Frolics einfach ein paar tage an frischer luft trocknen. und schon kannste se schön zu Frolic Mehl verarbeiten . 

Ein gutes rezept ist Frolic und Brekkies (trockenkatzenfutter) zu Mehl mahlen dann eier drauf und schön zu Teig kneten ist zwar ne Riesensauerei :q  aber sehr fängig. #6


----------



## angler>hagen (13. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

HAHAHA coool habe mir heute gerade um 4 uhr bis 6 uhr frolic boilies gemacht gerade ebend fertig geworden habe einfach die menge in eine recht starke Küchenmaschine gefüllt und klein gemacht ging supi!!

bin schon fertig!!


----------



## duck_68 (13. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				angler>hagen schrieb:
			
		

> HAHAHA coool habe mir heute gerade um 4 uhr bis 6 uhr frolic boilies gemacht gerade ebend fertig geworden habe einfach die menge in eine recht starke Küchenmaschine gefüllt und klein gemacht ging supi!!
> 
> bin schon fertig!!




Gratulation!|schild-g  #y  weiß Deine Mamma eigentlich, dass Du Ihre Küchenmaschine zum Hundefuttermahlen hernimmst|kopfkrat  Was wird sie wohl sagen, wenn sie's erfährt...|krach:  und dann|splat2: 

|muahah: |muahah: 


Viel Spass weiterhin|sagnix 


Martin#h


----------



## angler>hagen (13. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Nein ich habe das mit meinem vater gemacht meine mum hatte nur noch den mund weit geöffnet (wollte nen ring rein werfen  nur habe net getroffen hehe)nein 2 stunden habe ich gebraucht sind 2,5kg geworden nur bedenken ich  habe das das erste mal gemacht genau so mein vater  ! ohne IRGEND WELCHE  BOILIE ROLLER SPRITZE ODER SO was!
alles per hand das kneten nicht das haben wa anders hgemacht aber am anfang auch per hand  war richtig cool hatte man mal in der familie spaß!!

daer erste versuch wenn s nichts wird auch egal liegen jetzt in der küche und trocknen morgen dann ins einmach glass!


----------



## duck_68 (14. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				angler>hagen schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ich habe das mit meinem vater gemacht meine mum hatte nur noch den mund weit geöffnet (wollte nen ring rein werfen  nur habe net getroffen hehe)nein 2 stunden habe ich gebraucht sind 2,5kg geworden nur bedenken ich  habe das das erste mal gemacht genau so mein vater  ! ohne IRGEND WELCHE  BOILIE ROLLER SPRITZE ODER SO was!
> alles per hand das kneten nicht das haben wa anders hgemacht aber am anfang auch per hand  war richtig cool hatte man mal in der familie spaß!!
> 
> daer erste versuch wenn s nichts wird auch egal liegen jetzt in der küche und trocknen morgen dann ins einmach glass!




Da hattet Ihr ja richtig Spass in der Famile beim Murmelrollen|schild-g |laola: |laola:


----------



## angler>hagen (14. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

ja sind ca. 300 stück große und kleine und krüppel dabei !!

aber naja  entlich mal wieder was zusammen gemacht in der familie!

war super musste die frolics auch nicht trocknen direkt  rein durch so eine extra paniermehl (oder mehl scheibe die sich schnell dreht) die machte es dann richtig pulverig!


----------



## Gloin (14. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

danke erstmal!
ich hab nur die befürchtung, das bei mir zu hause der familiensegen etwas unter dem einsatz von frolics in der küchenmaschine leidet.#t 
wenn ich es dann doch irgendwie geschaft haben sollte die frolics zu pulverisieren, dann wird das mehl mit hartweizengrieß und eiern gebunden oder?
auf weitere zusätze kann ich ersteinmal verzichten, da die frolics ja einen recht starkes eigenaroma besitzen oder?

außerdem würde ich ganz gerne erfahren wie es um die akzeptanz steht, da ich leider verhältnismäßig selten an mein gewässer komme und die carps daher nur sehr schlecht an ein bestimmtes futter gewöhnen kann.


----------



## angler>hagen (14. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

ja also ich nahm 1 kg frolic
                      125g forelli
                      750grieß
                       5eier
                        und ein paar schlucke wasser damit es besser zu rollen ist !

satnekn nur bei der produktion nimm dir auf jeden fall eine unterlage mein zimmer durfte ich dann schön wische !

genau so geht es mir auch ich bin sehr selten am gewässer und ich versuche diese saison mal ein bisschen öfters zu angeln weil das meine erste saison auf karpfen wird !

ich werde es so machne 2 hände frolic rein 1 hand boilies!

da sich boilies länger halten bleiben sie liegen und die frolicringe bilden eine schöne große wolke unter wasser!

WO angelst du????


----------



## Gloin (14. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

ich angel an einem see, den ich geerbt habe.  :q 
ist nicht sehr groß, aber recht abgelegen, sodass ich kaum probleme mit ungebetenen gästen habe (außer dem kormoran).
die karpfen erreichen zwar keine rekordgrößen, aber ich bin mit meinem 20-pfünder aus dem letzten jahr gut zufrieden.
mit frolic war ich allerdings erst einmal erfolgreich(war ein 8-pfund spiegler)
wieso mischst du forelli mit bei?
hat das einen bestimmten grund oder machst du das so aus dem gefühl heraus?


----------



## angler>hagen (15. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

weil ich das in einem rezept so gelesen ahbe es riecht sehr stark finde ich nachdem mann es gemahlen hat hier das rezept:

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/boilie.htm
unten wie die zepete anfangen  das 2.

naja wie groß ist denn der see?
weil dann würde ich garnicht an füttern wenn es nur so ein kleiner weiher ist!

dannn lieber pirschen oder  ohne anfüttern angeln!


----------



## Gloin (15. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

bin auch grad dabei frolic boilies anzufertigen.
erstaml mache ich ne kleine menge zum ausprobieren.dem geruch nach zu urteilen, könnte ich mir druchaus vorstellen, dass sich forellis drin gut machen.
mit dem pirschen ist das so eine sache... meistens zeigen sich die karpfen nicht an der oberfläche und den alten trick mit den aufsteigenden bläschen usw. kann man meiner erfahrung nach getrost vergessen!
obwohl der see sehr klein ist, hat sich anfüttern durchaus bezahlt gemacht. so hat z.b. ein bekannte dort an einem tag 15(!!) karpfen gefangen (nachdem er ein/zwei wochen gefüttert hatte).
ansonsten fängt man höchstens um die 3-4 fische.


----------



## angler>hagen (15. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

naja ih denke mal das forelli schadet nicht nur mir viel gerade auf das meine boilies so nen 1/3 risse haben und leicht auf geplatzt sind (also so risse ) woran liegt das???


----------



## angler>hagen (16. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

???keiner??


----------



## Hechtkiller/Ulf S (16. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

nochmal eine andere Frage:geht das auch wenn man pellets in einen boiliedip legt?oder verändert das den Geschmack des Pellets???#c


----------



## duck_68 (16. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				angler>hagen schrieb:
			
		

> naja ih denke mal das forelli schadet nicht nur mir viel gerade auf das meine boilies so nen 1/3 risse haben und leicht auf geplatzt sind (also so risse ) woran liegt das???




Ich denke Du hast evtl. zu wenig Eier verwendet - Richtschnur sind 10 Eier auf 1 kg Trockenmix.



Du schreibst aber:

"ja also ich nahm 1 kg frolic
125g forelli
750grieß
5eier
und ein paar schlucke wasser damit es besser zu rollen ist !"

In diese Mischung sollten danach dann fast 20!! Eier rein und nicht nur 5.#c 
Etwas Speiseöl macht einen Teig auch noch geschmeidiger. Probiers mal aus.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Drohne (16. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Bei meinen Frolic Boilies gibts auch so kleine Risse, dass macht aber nicht viel aus. 

Mein Rezept war:

1/3 gem. Frolics
1/3 Maisgries
1/3 Kürbiskernmehl
und 10 Eier pro kg.

Gekocht habe ich sie etwa 3 MIn., eben so lange bis die ersten aufschwimmen|wavey:


----------



## Gloin (16. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

meine test-bolies machen erstmal einen sympathischen eindruck!
mein hund mag sie jedenfalls. ich hoffe, dass es den carps genauso geht.
morgen geht es ans wasser!!!
(allerdings bin ich nicht allzu zuversichtlich hinsichtlich fischkontakt)
meint ihr es macht sinn, wenn ich zusätzlich noch mit frolic anfütter?


----------



## Drohne (16. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Gloin schrieb:
			
		

> meint ihr es macht sinn, wenn ich zusätzlich noch mit frolic anfütter?


 
Mach ich immer und zusätzlich noch etwa 3 kg in Honigwasser gekochtem Mais#6


----------



## Makreli (17. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Was ist den Honigwasser?Habe ich noch nie gehört!


----------



## Freakadelle (17. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hört sich an wie Wasser mit Honig drin ;-)


----------



## Drohne (17. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den Honigwasser?Habe ich noch nie gehört!


 
Wenn ich Mais koche, gebe ich etwa 2 Esslöffeln Honig ins Kochwasser, lasse dies kurz aufkochen, dann weg vom Herd und bis zur Verwendung einige Tage zugedeckt stehengelassen. Der Mais riecht und schmeckt dann einfach hervorragend#6 Du kannst dazu natürlich ganz billigen Honig vom Diskonter verwenden.

Ein Rezept noch für Deine Familie:

Ein Glas mit Mineralwasser füllen, ein Kaffeelöfferl echten Imkerhonig und etwas Zitrone reingeben, dass ganze verrühren und kalt trinken. Im Sommer ist sogar ein Eiswürferl angebracht. Hm, schmeckt mit Sicherheit der ganzen:m . Ist wesentlich gesünder und wohlschmeckender als Cola etc.


----------



## Makreli (18. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Achso jetzt kapier ich es das werde ich das neste mal zum Karpfen angeln ausprobieren!!!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Und das andere Rezept schmekt echt gut aufjeden fall mir nur meiner schwester nicht!!!!!!!! Naja ist nicht mein problem!!!!!!!


----------



## Gloin (19. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

leider habe ich mit den self-made boilies nichts gefangen,aber das wird noch.

@drohne:3kg mais? ist das nicht etwas viel für ein gewässer?


----------



## Drohne (19. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Gloin schrieb:
			
		

> leider habe ich mit den self-made boilies nichts gefangen,aber das wird noch.
> 
> @drohne:3kg mais? ist das nicht etwas viel für ein gewässer?


 
3 kg Mais für einem Platz (!), ich füttere jeden 2. Tag zwei Plätze und nicht nur Mais, sondern auch etwa 50 kg Frolics, 20 kg Boilies und 150kg Kürbiskernplatten.

Zuviel ist diese Menge sicherlich nicht, denn ich bin Donaufischer im einem  700 ha großem Revier. #h


----------



## Gloin (21. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

auf welchen zeitraum beziehen sich deine angaben denn?
(20/50kg etc.)
ist der karpfenbstand denn so gut, dass das ganze futter auch gefressen wird?
ich hätte jedenfalls die befürchtung, dass mein gewässer bald eutrophiert, da ja bestimmt auch noch andere angler fleißigst anfüttern.


----------



## angler>hagen (21. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

also so viel hehe dann würden die fische ja platzen wenn nur so brachsen am start wären!

denke mal das bezieht sich auf eine woche !!

denn  220kg  futter aha  !!
sag mal wie transportiert man bitte schön 150kg??


----------



## plattform7 (21. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Drohne schrieb:
			
		

> 3 kg Mais für einem Platz (!), ich füttere jeden 2. Tag zwei Plätze und nicht nur Mais, sondern auch etwa 50 kg Frolics, 20 kg Boilies und 150kg Kürbiskernplatten.
> 
> Zuviel ist diese Menge sicherlich nicht, denn ich bin Donaufischer im einem 700 ha großem Revier. #h


 
Das ist zu viel! Eindeutig! Jeden 2.ten Tag 220 kg Futter ins Gewässer bringen ist nicht nur absolut blödsinnig (sorry), sondern auch noch absolut unverantwortlich, geschweige denn von kostenspielig!


----------



## angler>hagen (21. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

hehze so nen klein wagen kann doch noch nicht mals so  viel einladen !!


----------



## Makreli (21. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Also eigentlich schon!!!
Mann kann jar alles was mann breucht in die Kofer und dan in den Wagen!!!!


----------



## Drohne (21. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Gloin schrieb:
			
		

> auf welchen zeitraum beziehen sich deine angaben denn?
> (20/50kg etc.)


 
Das ist ganz einfach zu verstehen. Ich füttere also jeden 2. Tag mit 3 kg gekochtem Mais, dazu kommen einige Handvoll Frolics, einige Boilies und KK Platten.

Jährlich benötige ich also einige hundert Kilo Mais, etwa 50 kg Frolics, 20 kg Boilies und 150 kg KK Platten. In meinem riesigen Donaurevier ist diese Futtermenge gewissermaßen ein Klacks. 

Ich hoffe somit einige Unklarheiten beseitigt zu haben:m


----------



## Makreli (22. April 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ja haßt du!Und zwar viele!


----------



## Onkel Petrus (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Laut EU-Futtermittel-Richtlinien ( überarbeitet 2003 ) dürfen Mehle von Warmblütern nicht mehr an Tiere verfüttert werden,die der menschlichen Ernährung zugeführt werden.
> Da Frolic aus Tiermehl hergestellt wird und die Fische verzehrt werden fällt es demzufolge darunter.
> Also wird rein juristisch gegen die EU-Futtermittel-Richtlinie verstoßen.
> 
> Die Frolic - Fraktion sollte sich darüber einmal Gedanken machen.


Hmm... lass mal überlegen.... NEIN! 
Hallo: Futtermittel-Richtlinie! Es geht hier um Aufzuchtbetriebe für Rinder, Schweine und Co., nicht ums Angeln! Futtermittel hat hier überhaupt nichts mit dem zu tun, was als "Futtermittel" im Angelladen verkauft bzw. von uns, aus welcher Quelle auch immer, am Wasser verwendet wird.
Wir reden hier, ausgeschrieben, von VIEHFUTTERMITTEL in MASTBETRIEBEN, d.h. z.B. Kraftfutter zur Kälberfütterung.

Wie kann man auf die, jetzt mal ehrlich, absolut absurde Idee kommen, dass eine Agrarrichtlinie irgendetwas mit Angeln zu tun hat? Ist ja zum Totlachen!
Das ist ja wie der Vergleich zwischen der Bank auf der man sitzt, und der, bei der man Geld holt - nur, weil der Begriff derselbe ist.

Oder glaubst Du, der EU-Komissar kommt zum Teich und fragt nach deinem Köder? Jungejunge wie kommt man nur auf sowas? Das ist der OBERHIT:k

Wirklich nicht persönlich gemeint, aber ich fall hier fast vom Stuhl.
Das ist echt zuviel um 03:15Uhr.
Bevor jetzt irgendeine vorwitzige Antwort kommt, denkt mal drüber nach! Ich studiere Forstwissenschaften und habe viel mit Agrarwirtschaft zu tun - daher weiss ich, was in diesen Richtlinien steht. Es geht um die Vermeidung der Übertragung von Krankheiten, wie BSE, die durch die Beimischung von Schlachtabfällen zum z.B. Rinderfutter entstehen können.
Nebenbei: Fische können kein BSE kriegen und auch nicht übertragen! Auch keine Maul- und Klauenseuche, Schweinepest, Trichinen oder sonstwas...
Menschen kriegen auch keinen Katzenschnupfen!
ES GEHT NICHT

Aber wer da überhaupt einen Zusammenhang von einer EU-Richtlinie zur Viehfütterung zum Angeln mit Frolic sieht...nein, es lohnt einfach nicht mehr zu schreiben.

Ich bleibe mit meiner Fassungslosigkeit alleine und bedanke mich nochmals für den wohl abstrusesten Einfall im ganzen Anglerboard.

EINFACH HERRLICH! Nichts für ungut, aber damit hast du nen kapitalen, wirklich ganz kapitalen Bock geschossen.
Beste Grüße, war nicht bös gemeint


----------



## harti911 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hallihallo!

Hab mal ne Frage:

Möchte gern einen Mix aus Frolic und Brekkis abrollen und das in einer größeren Menge! 

Nun das Problem und zwar das zerkleinern des Futters! Das dauert leider ewig lang mit der Küchenmaschine, weil da passen gerade mal zwei bis drei Hände voll rein! Gibts da effektive Methoden oder kann ich irgendwo ein größeres Maschinchen herbekommen???

Wäre für Tipps und Anregungen sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## Popeye (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				harti911 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallihallo!
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage:
> 
> ...


Ich habe von meinem Opa einen elektischen Fleischwolf ( der war Hausschlachter ) da kanste Händefol reinschmeisen und die sind in nu klein.


----------



## harti911 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Aha, klingt gut! Werde mich mal umsehen, ob ich irgendwo mal günstig so ein Ding schießen kann! Eilt nun nicht mehr, da ich meinen Mix nun in einer größeren Menge abgemischt habe... Hat halt nur ewigkeiten gedauert! :c


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

@harti911

Eine alte *Getreidemühle* ist dafür optimal geeignet. #h


----------



## harti911 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

@ Zanderfänger

Super Tipp! Hab gerade mal ein bisschen bei Ebay geluschert! Mit ein bisschen Glück hat man so ein Teil schon für kleines Geld! #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

@harti911

Na da siehst Du mal - mein Kumpel ist Bäcker und konnte so ein Teil sogar in XXL abgreifen. #h


----------



## Yoshi (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Warum machst du es dir denn so schwer?
Leg Frolic und Breckies in einen Eimer, mach gerade so viel Wasser drauf das
alles bedeckt ist und lass es über nacht stehen. Dann nochmal gut durchmischen und mit den anderen Zutaten wie gewohnt die Kugeln herstellen.
Für die ganz genauen: Ihr könnt natürlich auch die Eier, die ihr sonst auch beifügen würdet, aufschlagen und das Frolic darin einweichen lassen. Dauert dann aber ungefähr doppelt so lange.
Grüsse
Yoshi


----------



## sundfisher (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Frolic geht auch gut auf Forelle am P&T habe ich gehört, allerdings werden die Ringe hier gevierteilt und an Haken und Pose angeboten. Bin nicht der grosse P&T Fan aber man liest es immer mal wieder in Berichten. Habe meine Karpfen immer auf Kartoffel und Schwimmbrot gefangen (alte Schule vom Opa gelernt)


----------



## Ammerseerenke (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hi zusammen -
kann mich meinen Anglerkollegen nur anschließen - Frolic ist wirklich gut.
Ohne Anfüttern dauerts oft ein bißchen, aber wenn man am Vortag oder ein paar Stunden vorher ca. 2 Handvoll rein schmeisst, dann kann man ganz beachtliche Karpfen rausholen. Ich rate allerdings davon ab das Zeug gleich Kiloweise zu verteilen. Selbst Karpfen sind mal satt. Und selbst dort, wo sie normalerweise nur auf Mais geangelt werden wird Frolic gern angenommen. (Wir wollen ja auch nicht jeden Tag nur Schnitzel essen).
Im Moment wollen sie aber nicht so recht - in unserem Weiher fangen sie jetzt grad erst an abzulaichen... da passiert schon seit letztem Wo-ende nicht viel und wird wohl auch noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis sie wieder richtig Appetit bekommen.


----------



## harti911 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



			
				Yoshi schrieb:
			
		

> Warum machst du es dir denn so schwer?
> Leg Frolic und Breckies in einen Eimer, mach gerade so viel Wasser drauf das
> alles bedeckt ist und lass es über nacht stehen. Dann nochmal gut durchmischen und mit den anderen Zutaten wie gewohnt die Kugeln herstellen.
> Für die ganz genauen: Ihr könnt natürlich auch die Eier, die ihr sonst auch beifügen würdet, aufschlagen und das Frolic darin einweichen lassen. Dauert dann aber ungefähr doppelt so lange.
> ...


 
Hhm, also die Wassermethode überzeugt mich nun nicht wirklich, da...

1. ich nicht nur Frolic, sondern auch andere Zutaten zermahlen muss bei denen die Wassermethode nicht funktionieren wird und...

2. ich hätte allgemein meine Bedenken, dass mein Mix bei der Wassermethode die Konsistenz behält und so leicht abzurollen ist wie sonst auch...

Zudem bin ich dann ja auch gezwungen gleich immer alles sofort abzurollen, wenn ich größere Mengen einweiche... Wenn ich das Zeug durch die Mühle jage, dann kann ich immer noch schön was abpacken und zu gegebener Zeit nehmen...

Deswegen werd ich mir wohl die Mühe mit der Mühle machen, aber trotzdem Danke für den Tipp! Bin ja immer für alle Anregungen dankbar! #6


----------



## Ammerseerenke (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

#h Hallo Harti -
hab Deine Nachricht bzgl. Frolic bzw. Mix aus Frolic mit anderen Zutaten bekommen. 
Entweder stell ich mich jetzt hier besondern doof an und kapier was nicht, oder ???? Warum bekomm ich von Dir auf meine EMail eine Antwort zu diesem Thema, so als ob ICH den Beitrag geschrieben hätte, was man mixen soll als Teig etc? Ich hab nur geschrieben, dass es Sinn machen kann 1 oder 2 Handvoll Frolic zum Anfüttern vorher rein zu schmeissen.
Vielleicht klärt mich mal jemand auf, wie das hier mit den Mails genau läuft und warum ich auf ein Thema, das ich gar nicht verfasst hab eine Antwort auf meine Email bekomm #c 
P.S. - Pfingstmontag sind sie dran die Flossenträger - wünscht mir was :q 
auch ein Petri an alle anderen, die sich an diesem langen Wochenende lieber ans Wasser setzen, als in der langweiligen Verwandschaftskaffeeklatschrunde auf der Couch zu lümmeln #d


----------



## harti911 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hhhmmm, verstehe ich nun auch nicht so ganz! Hab Dir eigentlich gar keine Mail oder ähnliches geschrieben! #c |kopfkrat


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

@ Ammerseerenke:
Weil ich Deinen Einstellungen wahrscheinlich steht, dass Du die Themen automatisch abonnierst, sobald Du einen Beitrag darin schreibst.
Und dann kriegst Du eben jeden neuen Beitrag (vorausgesetzt Du besuchst das Forum zwischenzeitlich) per E-Mail - auch Deine eigenen.
Letzteres sollte zwar wohl nicht so sein, passiert bei mir aber auch ständig.


----------



## torti76de (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

also weiter so und ich probiere gerade riesen pelets ob die gehen weis ich nicht aber ich hoffe und sage bescheid wenn es klapt ok 
grüßle torti


----------



## macfisch (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

So hab heute 4,5 Stunden 3 Ruten mit Frolic am Haar gefischt.
Nicht ein Biss.

Entweder lag es an der Zeit 18.30 -23.00 oder Frolic ist nicht so der Bringer am Teich.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Also bei uns um Teich habe ich gestern laichende Karpfen beobachtet.
Das Laichgeschäft scheint voll loszugehen - da sind die Fische mit was anderem als mit Fressen beschäftigt.
Ausserdem war es wieder einige Tage kalt.
Ich bin letzte Woche fünf mal losgegangen und habe fünf Karpfen gefangen, darunter einen 30- und einen 20pfünder (immer auf Frolic).
War vorgestern und gestern los und es war nicht ein Zupfer zu vermelden.

Im Moment scheint tote Hose zu sein.
Wills heute nochmal probieren - mal schauen.


----------



## macfisch (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

So bin wieder zurück,
war heute von 19.00 bis 23.30 los. Es war sehr windig, beangelt wurde ne Sandbank in mitte des Sees. Und sogar ne zeitlang 10m entfernt zum Ufer wo der Wind draufstand, und einmal 2m zum einen Ufer und 5m entfernt zum anderen, also Seeecke. Und auf Frolic und Mais, nichtmal ein Satzkarpfen oder so.

Also komplett tote Rute.

Kann es am Wind liegen? War die Platzwahl falsch? Hakengrösse 2 zu gross?
Oder ist der Abend einfach ungünstig zum Karpfen und Brassen fischen? Schleie haben ja auch mal auf Mais gebissen. Und die Sandbank ist normalerweise ein guter Platz.

Also ich bin am Ende mit meinen Lateien. Kann nur noch das fiese Wetter sein. Oder wo angelt ihr bei starken Wind und in den Abendstunden? Oder sind Karpfen keine Abendtiere?


----------



## Onkel Petrus (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Bei starkem Wind ist das so eine Sache. Da geht manchmal nur etwas am Ufer, manchmal fängt man aber auch nur inmitten der höchsten Wellen.
Hakengrösse 2 ist nicht zu gross, ich nehme 1.
Karpfen beissen sehr gut am Abend.
Zum Grund für den Nichtfang siehe Posting 178.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Nachtrag: Natürlich kenne ich auch deine Montage nicht.
Wenn ich losgehe und das Wetter stimmt habe ich soätestens nach 2 Stunden einen Karpfen an Land, wobei ich noch nie einen unter 8 Pfund gefangen habe, aber schon zahlreiche über 20 und 30 Pfund.
Seitdem ich Frolic kenne nehme ich keine Boilies mehr.
Frolic fängt! Und das auch ohne Anfütterphase.


----------



## JamesFish007 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ist ein 4er haken am rig zu klein?


----------



## JamesFish007 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ich habe mir mal Boilies selber gemacht..mit 400Gr. Frolic usw. (Sojamehl, Maismehl, Flavour, Eier, Hatweizengrieß......(Ihr wisst schon^^)) die waren echt der  Bringer!


----------



## Fabio (7. August 2006)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ich hab heute beschlossen, endlich wieder den Karpfen nachzustellen, da mir boilies zu teuer sind und selber machen ganz schön nerven kann, werde ich mich mit Frolic eindecken und mein Gewässer ein paar tage unter beschuss nehmen 
ich werd mal testen wie lange die Ringe in einem glas wasser ganz bleiben, dann kann ich mir eventuelle halbbarkeitsverlängernde prozeduren ersparen, hoffentlich


----------



## Marshall60 (9. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ja, leider ist die Zeit vom guten alte Frolic vorbei.


----------



## allrounder11 (9. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



Marshall60 schrieb:


> Ja, leider ist die Zeit vom guten alte Frolic vorbei.


 
Versteh ich nicht ;+
Ich fange immer noch glänzend damit.


----------



## lorn (9. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

die haben da jetzt den fleischanteil nen bisschen runtergeschraubt. aber weniger fangen tut man deswegen auch net!


----------



## Ammerseerenke (10. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Versteh ich nicht. Wir fangen auch super damit. Fast besser als mit allem anderen (Mais etc.).
Man muss halt nur wissen wo und wann :m


----------



## Carp_fisher (10. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

HI
fange im Frühjahr immer sehr sehr gut auf Frolic egal welche (Rind ,Geflügel).

2 Frolic aufs Haar ,augepoppt und raus:vik::vik:

Gruss CF


----------



## DayMaster (10. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Frolic ist wirklich Lobenswert--fange immer super damit komischerweise oft Graskarpfen^.^


----------



## Carp--Angler (10. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Und das hat eine Firma gemerkt das Frolic ein echt super Köder ist da haben die in ihrer Hexenküche etwas getüftelt und raus kammen die da .
Und die Boilies haben den Frolic geschmack in sich .
Aber war ja klar das die teurer sind :
Hat einer von euch schon mal mit den Teilen gefischt ?
Wenn ja wie sind die den so ???


http://www.yatego.com/asg-angelspor...,dam-super-natural-carp-rider-boilies---doggy


----------



## darth carper (10. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Pelzer fertigt schon länger Boilies daraus. Ist jetzt nicht so die Neuheit.

Meine Meinung: werden fangen, allerdings stolzer Preis. Wer soviel Geld für Boilies ausgeben will, dann bitte.


----------



## dab74 (11. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hallo karpfenspezi seit 9 Jahren und immer mit frolic? wo angelt ihr denn im 2ha dorfweiher. Da wo ich angle hält der Mist 1 stunde dann hat sich irgendein viehzeug darum gekümmert aber Karpfen! Und was ist das für ein vergleich den ganzen Tag mit boili nix war, aber der frolic am Abend brachte Fisch.Kann es sein das es abends besser beißt? euer kleiner Klugsch... aus dem Spreewald


----------



## TapfererSchneider (11. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

hallo zusammen,
wie genau zieht ihr denn das frolic aufs haar auf ???
durch beide seiten durchstechen, oder nur an einer? 
wieviel abstand lasst ihr zum haken?


----------



## lorn (11. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

man kann das frolic einfach einschlaufen. man kann es aber auch von außen nach innen durchbohren und den boilie-stopper dann innen anbringen.


----------



## Brummel (11. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Wobei ich die einfache Schlaufenmethode bevorzuge, ist schneller ohne Extra-Werkzeug zu bewerkstelligen und die Karpfen (und andere Flossenträger stört's nicht:q).
Frolic ist neben einfacher Kartoffel immer noch mein Favorit auf Karpfen.
Die paar Ringe die als Hakenköder dienen sollen kommen ein paar Stunden in die Sonne, das steigert die Haltbarkeit im Wasser enorm.

Gruß Brummel#h


----------



## TapfererSchneider (11. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

wie gesagt, karpfen war bis jetzt noch nicht so wirklich mein zielfisch. deswegen binde ich meine haarmontagen auch nicht selbst, sondern kaufe mir fertigrigs. aber nur weil ich nicht weiß wie |kopfkrat. 
hab da auch gleich noch ne frage, muss ich denn mit frolic auch anfüttern wie bei boilies, oder gehts mit frolic auch ohne anfüttern? und wenn nicht, wieviel anfüttern macht denn sinn???

@ Brummel
nochmal zum frolic, du legst sie zum trocknen in die sonne weil sie dann länger halten? wie lange halten die denn so am haar? kann ich die nicht so lange am haar lassen wie nen boilie???


----------



## Brummel (11. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Würde sagen daß Boilies wohl länger halten, aber da ich die Angewohnheit habe alle 2 Stunden den Köder zu kontrollieren (bei Kartoffel natürlich öfter) interessiert mich das nicht so.
Manche trocknen die Frolic's halt in der Mikrowelle, andere im Ofen, da gibt's so viele Möglichkeiten... .
Wieder andere zermahlen die sogar und backen sich Boilies draus.
Es geht darum die Dinger so steif und knochentrocken zu kriegen wie es geht, dann halten die auch anständig.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## TapfererSchneider (11. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

was hälst du denn von frolic in einer strumpfhose angeboten? hab gehort das soll auch gehn um die haltbarkeit zu erhöhen???


----------



## Brummel (11. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Halte ich nicht viel von, und meine Holde noch viel weniger:q, hab mal eine SH widerrechtlich in meinen Besitz gebracht und mit den Folgen noch heute zu kämpfen|kopfkrat.
Strumpfhose benutze ich nur für wirklich leicht zerfallende, aber stark Duft verbreitende Köder oder Lockstoffe wie blutige Leber oder so etwas beim Aalangeln.
Konnte allerdings noch nicht feststellen daß dadurch die Aalbisse merklich häufiger kamen#c.
Mache doch einfach mal einen Versuch mit frischem und mit getrocknetem Frolic in einem Wasserglas oder ähnlichem, mit ungefähr der gleichen Wassertemperatur wie in dem Gewässer in dem Du angeln willst.
Ansonsten gilt wie immer: einfach alles ausprobieren und dann entscheiden ob's was bringt.


Gruß Brummel#h


----------



## The flyfisher (11. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



Maddin schrieb:


> Moin!
> Frolic ist gut! Aus meinen Karpfenzeiten kann ich mich noch an die &quot;Rufus&quot; von ALDI erinnern. Waren/sind dreieckig und auch mit Loch.....fängig und billig. Ein paar im Backofen oder auf der Heizung getrocknet fürs Haar damit sie nicht so schnell aufweichen. Keine ahnung ob es die noch gibt....



 Rufus , bester Karpfenköder den ich kenne.
Erste Tag rufus ausprobiert und nen 25 pfund karpfen gefangen 
Leider gibt es die nicht mehr aber ein freund von mir meinte die gibt es jetzt in den Plus filialen aber hab den namen vergessen.


----------



## TapfererSchneider (11. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

@ Brummel

Hab grad nen paar frolic zum trocknen auf den balkon gelegt. hoffe mein hund verzeiht es mir . werde dann morgen mal im glas ausprobieren wie lange es dauert bis sie sich zersetzen und dann gleich morgen abend zum teich fahren und ausprobieren ob was geht...
in diesem sinne erstmal danke für deine tipps  :m
gruß Andreas


----------



## Brummel (11. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Oha, bei Dir scheint um diese Zeit die Sonne?;+|supergri
Ich glaub' so richtig trocken werden die bis morgen nicht, aber Versuch macht kluch (oder so).
Wünsche Dir auf alle Fälle mal Petri für morgen abend und falls es nicht so läuft einfach nochmal probieren.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## moerty (12. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hallo zusammen, hab da mal ne frage zum "popupfrolic",
Wie "pop" ihr die frolics denn auf???
vielen dank
gruß mörty


----------



## lorn (12. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

in das loch ne rote steroporkugel stecken...


----------



## moerty (12. August 2009)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

o.k., danke
und wie genau macht ihr das mit der "Schlaufenmethode"?
Ich binde meine Hacken auch nicht selber, habe nur fertige!
Also: Frolic auf das Haar (mit Styroporkugel) und dann?
Einfach über den Haken?? Aber fällt die Schlaufe dann nicht ab???
gruß Mörty


----------



## Boiliefresser3000 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ich weiß nicht richtig was du meinst aber  ich glaube nen Boiliestopper könnte helfen.

Mfg Boiliefresser3000


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



Boiliefresser3000 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht richtig was du meinst aber  ich glaube nen Boiliestopper könnte helfen.
> 
> Mfg Boiliefresser3000



Hi,
er hats bestimmt geschafft 
Hatte bis heute ja fast 1 Jahr Zeit :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## carphunter xd (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

IS so


----------



## H-P.Waller (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hallo!

Bitte achtet darauf,dass Ihr keine Vorfächer mit Frolic am Angelplatz liegen lasst.Der Jagdhund eines Bekannten hat so ein Ding glatt gefressen.Der Hund 
hat zwar überlebt,musste aber operiert werden.

MfG  H-P.Waller


----------



## Boiliefresser3000 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ja aber genau so ist es mit Boilies die Fressen Hunde auch oft 

Mfg Boiliefresser3000


----------



## colognecarp (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ja wie jetzt, Boilies fressen Hunde |kopfkrat


----------



## Boiliefresser3000 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Ja meine Katzen fressen auch Boilies und ich habe mal einen Hund einen SK30 Boilie gegeben und er hat ihn gefressen (natürlich ohne Hacken) xD


----------



## H3ndrik (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Der Hund hat ja auch Zähne, für den brauchst Du den Boilie nicht zerhacken



|muahah::m:m


----------



## MadFisch (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte nächste Woche auch mal auf Karpfen ansitzen. Das man auch Frolic verwenden kann, wußte ich schon. 
Habe gestern auch ein anderes günstigeres Hundefutter mit Loch gesehen: 
*Super Sprint Croc Ringe *

Hat da jemand mit Erfahrung? Würde ungern am ersten Tag gleich mit einem "Unköder" angeln


----------



## Udo561 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Hi,
ist doch vollkommen egal von welchem Unternehmen das Futter ist , Loch bracht es ja auch keins zu haben.
Einfach ausprobieren und fertig.
Ich mische unter mein Grundfutter zerstoßenes Katzenfutter , das schmeckt Karpfen , Schleien und Brassen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## TJ. (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Das problem knnte nur sei das dein billig futter schwimmt und dann könntest du es nur als pop up anbieten und anfüttern fällt dann auch flach.

also entweder kaufen und testen oder halt frolic holen
hab bei uns im angebot 5x 1,5kg frolic im pack gekaust für 9,99€ musst mal schauen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MadFisch (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

Danke für die Antworten.
Das mit dem Schwimmen hatte ich noch gar nicht bedacht, werde dann sicherheitshalber auf den Klassiker gehen.


----------



## Rotty (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

hey kan man die fol... auch mit ofen trocknen wen ja wie lange welche hintze


und kan  man die auch mit ködernadel einmal ganz durchstechen und  stopper am anderen ende oder nur halb durch und stopper in den loch

Danke für antworten in voraus


----------



## Rotty (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: frolig ist gut oder*

man kan auch fürn auftrib ein anderes hundefutter reintund die schwimen auch un frollic steigt auch an


----------

